# My Giant Fighters - Arrived This Afternoon



## Gill (4 Apr 2008)

I have wanted these since I 1st saw this breeder post pix of his fish.

Finally I succumb to buying them and ordered a Breeding pair on Saturday Last Week.

Paid for them on Monday Afternoon and they arrived from Thailand This Afternoon. 

Almost 4 Days in Transit and all very healthy.



A Size Comparison to Normal Fighters. They are all in the Same Cubes for Comparison Purposes Only.



Normal HalfMoon Plakat Fighter:








Half Giant HalfMoon PK Fighter:







True Giant Fighters:

LF Combtail Red Platinum Giant Male:







HM Red/Green Giant Male:







Cambodian-ish Giant Female:





Can't Wait To start Conditioning them to Breed.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2008)

Wow, they look amazing   At least not being able to go to TGM tomorrow means you can start things rolling with these beauties!


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2008)

I setup the Purple copper and the female the other day. 
After Adding IAl to the spawn tank. it has done the trick. 
he has built a huge thick nest and so they should spawn later day hopefuly.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

Congrats mate!  Hope they spawn successfully


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Apr 2008)

Good work mate, they look great.


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks Guys,


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2008)

The water is Very Brown with IAL as this is how they were raised.
(As recommended by Surat-Ram_91)
Will Leave them alone for now and check back in the evening. If they have finished with take her out.
Tank




Couple




Nest




Her Dancing for him â€“ She was Very Rough with him. Head Butting him and pushing him around until he would wrap with her. 























Doing the Deed











Collecting Eggs


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

Wow, that was quick!

I take it you've bred fighters before?!


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

Betta porn


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2008)

beeky  said:
			
		

> Wow, that was quick!
> 
> I take it you've bred fighters before?!



Yeah they were pretty quick, but had been feeding them up. And had kept the female Next to him. 
I have been breeding for a few years now. 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Betta porn



He He. 
Thanks


----------



## TDI-line (17 Apr 2008)

Great pictures.


----------



## Gill (18 Apr 2008)

Thanks

Took her out last night and gave her some prawns and mollies to munch on. Not even phased in the slightest. was flaring away @ the Combtail Giant. Hussy. Should not take her long to fill with eggs again then.

Grumpy has been very good during the night. He has colelcted all teh eggs and put them in the nest and comes to the front to see who is coming near them.
He is being the dutiful dad and keeps checking the eggs every so often.


----------

